# Size Positive Celebs/Role Models



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 15, 2007)

I was inspired by the thread about Valerie Bertinelli in which many people expressed disappointment in her for becoming another celebrity female to publicly try and lose weight. So, I thought it would be good if people could list their favorite size positive celebrities or other people who would be considered role models for girls. 

My favorite is Sara Ramirez from Grey's Anatomy. She has been very open about her struggle with her own body issues before coming to the conclusion that it was unhealthy for her body, mind and well-being. In a recent article in _Latina_ magazine geared towards young Hispanic women Sara said: 

"We have to value ourselves as more that just an image of beauty. Look deeper within. Are you a good friend? How do you treat others? Those are the things that are a better definition of beauty than the size of my waist can ever be." 

View attachment sara_ramirez_greys_anatomy.jpg


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 15, 2007)

My favorite is Denise Swanson, whose Scumble River series is one of the best traditional mystery series being written today. Swanson is a supersize woman, and her sleuth Skye Denison is full-figured too. Her books treat her size positively but without much fanfare, although it's more prominent this time because the action is in a spa. I laughed out loud at lines like these --


> "Why would I want to go to a place where you pay someone to criticize your weight, your hair, your skin, etc? My mom does that for free."
> "The label might say one size fits all, but clearly, the manufacturer had never met a woman above a size twelve."
> "Great! I'm the only one in history who went to a spa and gained weight."
> "I am not overweight, I am a nutritional overachiever."


Denise Swanson web site: Murder of a Botoxed Blonde
http://www.DeniseSwanson.com/btx-syno.htm


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 15, 2007)

Another favorite is the dramatic soprano Sharon Sweet, who has a rich, lyrical and powerful voice. She makes no apologies for her obesity, which is due to a thyroid condition, but she has expressed frustration that fat prejudice has invaded even the operatic world. Nonethless Sweet has enjoyed a highly successful career as a supersize woman, in part because she has diversified. She now has a full-time teaching position at Westminster Choir College in Princeton, New Jersey, so she can be more selective about her engagements. She leads master classes, judges international competitions and still appears on concert stage, opera house and in recordings.

Westminster Choir College of Rider University - Sharon Sweet
http://www.rider.edu/883_5782.htm 

View attachment Sharon-Sweet.jpg


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 15, 2007)

America Ferrera, star of "Ugly Betty," has done a lot of good for the cause through films like "Real Women Have Curves" and just by being outspoken about not needing to be thin.

That said, she's a lot thinner than she's ever been before, but I think her heart's in the right place.

Brenda


----------



## mango (Apr 15, 2007)

*Dawn French* is a British comedian and actress best known for appearing in her comedy sketch show French & Saunders along with her comedy partner Jennifer Saunders, and for playing the lead role in The Vicar of Dibley as Geraldine Granger.


French is known for her efforts to promote the notion that big can be beautiful. As part of this she has her own line of clothes - sixteen47, deriving its name from the statistic that 47% of the British female population are at least a size 16. It aims to produce clothes that larger women can look beautiful in. For her size and admitted chocoholism, she was chosen as the face of Terry's Chocolate Orange, using the slogan "It's not Terry's, it's mine.", which has recently been replaced with "Don't tap it, whack it!"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_french


and..







*Magda Szubanski* is an Australian actress, comedian and writer. She is best known in having roles in Babe, Fast Forward, Happy Feet and Kath and Kim.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magda_Szubanski


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 15, 2007)

View attachment monique.jpg


Baltimore born Mo'Nique is a comedian and actress who made her fame in the show "The Parkers". Her recent work for size acceptance includes writing the best-selling book "Skinny Women Are Evil", starred in "Phat Girlz" as well as Anthony Hamilton's video "Sista Big Bones", but more importantly she has created and hosting her show "Fat Chance" on Oxygen. She always been front and center for promoting herself as been big and proud of it!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, this is a great thread! Please keep them coming....


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

Mango, thank you for reminding me of my love for Dawn French. Hasn't she been married to the (equally hysterical) Lenny Henry for like 15 years? Love them.

And I've read so much about Sara Ramirez but that's actually the first time I've ever seen her. Hot damn she's a lovely woman.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 15, 2007)

I LOVE Dawn French also, Mango!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have followed her career over the years.....favorite was Vicar of Dibley.....and French and Saunders.

Recently I am loving watching BBC's "Clatterford"..........cute British show about a small town's wacky woman's guild............written by Saunders and also have them both in reoccurring roles. Dawn plays a schizophrenic named Rose who is sweet and funny as sugar.......and her alterego is mean and nasty! VERY FUNNY STUFF!

LOVE THOSE BRITS!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

Beth Ditto... I don't think there's ever been anyone quite like her. If I was a fat teenager now, I'd likely look to her as a role model as someone who lives the life she wants without giving a f**k what others think.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 15, 2007)

This was a great idea for a thread!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent idea for a thread! I love Dawn French, Camryn Manheim, and that girl from Grey's Anatomy (didn't know her name so thanks for that, too!) I've even been impressed by Wynona Judd's honesty about her relationship with food, her history and struggles, etc. The only issue I have with that family is the whole "Poor, fat Wynona" clucking I hear from Naomi. Can you imagine having teensy little her as a mom? And Ashley as a sister? That can't be easy.

It's hard being even remotely plus size, and even moreso when having your body scrutinized by the media. I just don't know how they do it sometimes. But I know I do appreciate their honesty. I hope that the comments made by women who have struggled with their size in the public's eye will make up for the self hatred spewed by Kirstie Alley.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 15, 2007)

I lurve Queen - she's confident, smart, gorgeous and totally self assured! More women in Hollywood should follow suit... 

View attachment 04.jpg


View attachment latifah.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I lurve Queen - she's confident, smart, gorgeous and totally self assured! More women in Hollywood should follow suit...



I so very much agree with you! The Queen is such a great role model for any woman or woman to be. I wish that in my lifetime I could meet and chat with Dana.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 16, 2007)

I was just talking about this person in another thread. Wendie Jo Sperber to me is a great role model. Got her big break in 1980 with Bosom Buddies. From the start, her weight was referred to as a stigma and in her movies was the brunt of many jokes. In 1997 she was diagnosed with breast cancer, (passed away Nov. 2005), yet she continued to seek roles and later went on to be founder of weSPARK Cancer Support Center in CA. A very beautiful and very strong woman.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm going to throw Lisa Brounstein in the mix.





http://www.lisabrounstein.com/gallery.html

I remember her from the old boards. I know she's probably busy, but I'd love to see her return.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

They were both already mentioned but they are worth mentioning again....

Camryn Manheim




I loved seeing her on Poker Stars- she rocked the house- great player  

Queen Latifah






I love how Queen Latifah has never let her size be an issue- a very strong woman and great role model indeed.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 16, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> ....My favorite is Sara Ramirez from Grey's Anatomy. She has been very open about her struggle with her own body issues before coming to the conclusion that it was unhealthy for her body, mind and well-being. In a recent article in _Latina_ magazine geared towards young Hispanic women Sara said:
> 
> "We have to value ourselves as more that just an image of beauty. Look deeper within. Are you a good friend? How do you treat others? Those are the things that are a better definition of beauty than the size of my waist can ever be."



I am such a Sara Ramirez fan! Not only is she stunningly gorgeous (totally hot!!!), but she is smart, funny and an incredibly accomplished actress. This woman is a total package when it comes to being a role model.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I lurve Queen - she's confident, smart, gorgeous and totally self assured! More women in Hollywood should follow suit...



This is true. Those pictures are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing them.



daddyoh70 said:


> I was just talking about this person in another thread. Wendie Jo Sperber to me is a great role model. Got her big break in 1980 with Bosom Buddies. From the start, her weight was referred to as a stigma and in her movies was the brunt of many jokes. In 1997 she was diagnosed with breast cancer, (passed away Nov. 2005), yet she continued to seek roles and later went on to be founder of weSPARK Cancer Support Center in CA. A very beautiful and very strong woman.



I was thinking about her, too, but couldn't remember her name. Wasn't she in a show with two other plus size women? Another sitcom? How sad that she died, but I know for me as a young woman, seeing her on TV looking sassy and smart, it gave me hope.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love how Queen Latifah has never let her size be an issue- a very strong woman and great role model indeed.



True, and her size has fluctuated a lot over the years, up and down, down and up, but she always looks gorgeous and well put together, and it never seems to be a huge issue. 



Sandie S-R said:


> I am such a Sara Ramirez fan! Not only is she stunningly gorgeous (totally hot!!!), but she is smart, funny and an incredibly accomplished actress. This woman is a total package when it comes to being a role model.



I think she's one of my favorite actresses, and she does an excellent job with her character on that show. I always look forward to her scenes because she's so damn REAL.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 16, 2007)

Im going to have to agree with everyone on this thread. I love all these woman!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 16, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I was thinking about her, too, but couldn't remember her name. Wasn't she in a show with two other plus size women? Another sitcom?



The show was _Babes_ with Leslie Boone and Susan Peretz.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 16, 2007)

How ironic that you made this thread today. I was thinking about the same thing while looking out my livingroom window. I decided to take out pen and paper and make a list of "larger than life" talent. I was truly surprised at how many people that I came up with (and now that I see everyone else's responses I realize that I missed a few).
I would have to add Marlon Brando, Kathy Bates, "mama" Cass Elliot, Aretha Franklin, and one of my favorite character actresses Conchata Ferrell (from the sitcom 2 1/2 men)


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 16, 2007)

If you're talking women with pipes, Nancy Wilson of Heart.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm so happy to see there are other Sara Ramirez fans out there and I'm equally happy about all of the celebrities people have come up with so far. There were some awesome people I hadn't thought of and even a couple I didn't know anything about.

I hope you guys keep them coming. I'd also like to add Nigella Lawson, the UK chef, and a major celebrity in her own right. I love that she believes food and life should be thoroughly enjoyed. She also proves you don't have to be a stick to be beautiful and people the world over agree that she is the hottest thing in the kitchen - including the oven. 

View attachment nigella011206_299x450.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 17, 2007)

Another one, Conchata Ferrell. Her current role is Berta on Two and Half Men. I never realized her career spans 4 decades now, first appearing on Maude back in the mid 70's. She has dead pan humor down to a science. 
ConchataFerrell

I've always thought Kirstie Alley was beautiful, but for the year or so she was the "Fat Actress" WOW!!! :wubu:

Also, Roseanne Barr, Kathy Bates, Kathy Najimy and Ricki Lake just to name a few more.


----------



## Red (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They were both already mentioned but they are worth mentioning again....
> 
> Camryn Manheim
> 
> ...




Queen Latifah is *gawgeouse!*


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 20, 2007)

You know who doesn't get nearly enough respect as a BBWs-in-rock pioneer?

Vanessa Briscoe-Hay.

Don't know who that is? Then gather 'round, kids, and let ol' uncle Slacky the indie-rock dork tell you a story .

Vanessa Briscoe-Hay was the singer from Pylon, who were a product of the same late-70s/early-80s Athens, GA house party scene that produced R.E.M. and the B-52s. Unlike those two bands, they never became a mainstream success, but they had a devoted cult following and were a major influence on later Riot Grrl bands like Bikini Kill and Sleater-Kinney. They played a one-off reunion show in Athens a few years ago, and apparently uber-hipster label DFA Records is working on a deluxe reissue of their first album, _Gyrate_. IMHO, they're absolutely amazing and well worth checking out if you're at all a postpunk fan -- imagine a more jangly and shimmery version of Gang Of Four, only with a BBW singing.

Here are some pics:
1) Here's the band in the early 80s...
2) ...and here they are at the reunion show in 2005.

I've heard rumors that a national reunion tour might happen eventually... if it does, you'll find me pogoing wide-eyed in the front row :smitten:.


----------



## Jane (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> and one of my favorite character actresses Conchata Ferrell (from the sitcom 2 1/2 men)




She has been my fat role model for 20 years or more.

I loved her in "Hearts Afire," bit was already a fan.

Hers and Billy Bob Thornton's (when he was still a man of size) characters playing mental games with each other was excellent.


----------



## Isa (Apr 20, 2007)

I have three from the same show, The Wire on HBO. While none are leads or in every episode, I still look forward to seeing them because they always have great lines. 1) Delaney Williams, 2) Joliet F. Harris and 3) Robert F. Chew


----------



## SilkyAngela (Apr 20, 2007)

What a wonderful thread!!! I love them all


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

I have to say Queen Latifa came to my mind as one of my favorite all time size positive entertainers. It's definitely a noteable mention. 

My most favorite though is Kate Winslet. I believe she did an article just recently where she was down on Hollywoods unrealistic views being placed on women regarding size and beauty. 

I also think she's absolutely gorgeous and has great curves. While I admire her, I admit I think lately she's gotten too skinny; I hope she doesn't stay that way. 

View attachment kate winslet.jpg


----------



## speakeasy (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the young lady that's playing Tracy Turnblad in the forthcoming movie remake of Hairspray. Her name is Nikki Blonsky, and *insert Strong Bad voice here* I'm totally crushing.


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> If you're talking women with pipes, Nancy Wilson of Heart.



I think you meant to say Anne Wilson, the gorgeous raven-haired one. Nancy is the skinny blond sister. Anne has an amazing voice.

Another beautiful and talented singer (and actress) that noone mentioned yet is Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks! I always get them mixed up. Not sure why...


----------



## fatlane (Apr 20, 2007)

GARY ANTHONY WILLIAMS!

I loved him on "Lovespring International" and I'm loving him on "Boston Legal".


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 21, 2007)

I think Nuufolau Joel(*aka:Samoa Joe*), Paul Wight(*aka:BIG SHOW*) and André René Roussimoff(*aka:André the Giant*) have been great roll models for big dudes out there, they show that just because your fat it doesn't mean you can't be athletic or a strong person.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samoa_Joe





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Show





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_the_Giant


----------



## AtlasD (Apr 22, 2007)

Showing my age a bit, but later in her career Cybill was fighting a "what's wrong with curves" battle with the networks- naturally (and unfortunately) she lost. 

View attachment CS.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 24, 2007)

<Kicking self in the rear end>
How could I forget one of Reno's finest.. Niecy Nash makes me drool big time


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

:kiss2: *Dear LADIES and Esteemed GENTLEMEN

Do You remember LINDSAY HOLLISTER? 
The actress from "Boston Public" and "Days of our Lives"? 
She is soooooooo beautiful and cool...*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

:kiss2: *Dear LADIES and Esteemed GENTLEMEN

Do You remember MIA AMBER DAVIS? The actress from "Road Trip"? 
She is soooooooo beautiful and cool too...*


----------



## fatlane (Apr 24, 2007)

Let's not forget the stylin' women of Bollywood. Kiron Kher - she's got class to spare and she ain't no twig! Loved her in _Devdas_ and _Hum Tum._


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

FA Punk said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_the_Giant


 
"I do not envy you the headache you will have when you awake. But for now, rest well and dream of large women."


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread rocks. I love all the mentions


----------



## fatlane (Apr 25, 2007)

Bollywood ain't for Twiggy! YESH!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 25, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I lurve Queen - she's confident, smart, gorgeous and totally self assured! More women in Hollywood should follow suit...



i dig queen latifah...i doubt anyone remembers(or cares), but she was pretty vicious on the mic, as well.


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2007)

*How could we forget...

Miss Jumbo Queen 2005 from Thailand - Thanchanok Mekkeaw.






So Cute!
 *


----------



## tatu (Apr 26, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Let's not forget the stylin' women of Bollywood. Kiron Kher - she's got class to spare and she ain't no twig! Loved her in _Devdas_ and _Hum Tum._




BTW, Bollywood has its own share of Twigs nowadays. Thankfully they are in a minority.


----------



## boogiebomb (May 2, 2007)

I would like to re-introduce you to the one of the cutest singers ever, eternal crush Ms. Deborah Iyall, formally of the new wave band Romeo Void. Never once did she comprimise for anyone. And mad love goes out to her bandmates for supporting her. When everyone in the industry pressured her to lose weight and tried to turn her band against her, they stuck by her till the end. they rock! Isn't she cute? 

View attachment ZZZ009566-PP.jpg


View attachment 13310_lg.jpg


----------



## alienlanes (May 2, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> I would like to re-introduce you to the one of the cutest singers ever, eternal crush Ms. Deborah Iyall, formally of the new wave band Romeo Void. Never once did she comprimise for anyone. And mad love goes out to her bandmates for supporting her. When everyone in the industry pressured her to lose weight and tried to turn her band against her, they stuck by her till the end. they rock! Isn't she cute?



I like Deborah Iyall.

But I might like her better if we slept together .

(Lest those not in the know think I'm a misogynist: "I might like you better if we slept together" was the chorus of Romeo Void's best-known song.)


----------



## Isa (May 3, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I like Deborah Iyall.
> 
> But I might like her better if we slept together .



LOL! I actually heard that song on an XM radion station last week. It doesn't sound dated and still rocks.


----------



## Chuggernut (May 22, 2007)

I'd like to add Mayim Bialik, from TV's Blossom. She has pretty well faded for the most part from TV, except for appearences on Fat Actress and Curb Your Enthusiasm. She has put on a few pounds in recent years, what distinguishes her for me is that with all the pressure during her most vulnerable (teenage and on weekly TV) years, she never got a nose job.


----------



## BigBlueChickee (May 22, 2007)

One of my favorite BHM actors has always been Kevin James. For one thing, he is ADORABLE!! So cute and cuddly, though maybe not enough B in the BHM...ha!. And while on _The Kind of Queens_ his size was always used as a joke, I love that he always had this "Yeah, I'm fat, and I'm happy, get over it" attitude about it. Being a BBW I don't like fat as a punch line in general, but in this respect, I like it. Cause the joke isn't so much about the person being fat. The real punchline is that the person being made fun of doesn't care, cause they're happy. THAT is the best joke, cause its a joke on the rest of society who thinks we should be ashamed to be who were are.


----------



## Chuggernut (May 23, 2007)

'Nother one I remembered: Jackie Richardson, a Toronto based black female singer,actress of stage & TV, who had her first CD released, "A Woman's View...Through Child Eyes".


----------



## snuggletiger (May 24, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Another one, Conchata Ferrell. Her current role is Berta on Two and Half Men. I never realized her career spans 4 decades now, first appearing on Maude back in the mid 70's. She has dead pan humor down to a science.
> ConchataFerrell
> 
> I've always thought Kirstie Alley was beautiful, but for the year or so she was the "Fat Actress" WOW!!! :wubu:
> ...



Yeah she was the original sitcom ER with Elliot Gould. She has done a lot of sitcom work and truly opened the doors I think for BBW's on tv.


----------



## Chuggernut (May 24, 2007)

Remember Roz Ryan from the TV series Amen? Or Thea Vidale from Thea?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 25, 2007)

Don't forget the late, great Nell Carter.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 25, 2007)

Or Mabel King, from "That's My Mama".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Don't forget the late, great Nell Carter.



Oh yes! Can't believe I didn't remember her myself


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 25, 2007)

Or Kate Smith.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2007)

^^^ I have no clue who Kate Smith is


----------



## TallFatSue (May 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^ I have no clue who Kate Smith is


Quoth Wikipedia: "Kathryn Elizabeth Smith (May 1, 1907  June 17, 1986) was a Washington, D.C.-born singer best known for her rendition of Irving Berlin's _God Bless America_. She was one of America's most beloved entertainers, with a radio, TV and recording career that spanned five decades, and which reached its most-remembered zenith in the 1940s."


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (May 25, 2007)

mango said:


> *Dawn French* is a British comedian and actress best known for appearing in her comedy sketch show French & Saunders along with her comedy partner Jennifer Saunders, and for playing the lead role in The Vicar of Dibley as Geraldine Granger.
> 
> 
> French is known for her efforts to promote the notion that big can be beautiful. As part of this she has her own line of clothes - sixteen47, deriving its name from the statistic that 47% of the British female population are at least a size 16. It aims to produce clothes that larger women can look beautiful in. For her size and admitted chocoholism, she was chosen as the face of Terry's Chocolate Orange, using the slogan "It's not Terry's, it's mine.", which has recently been replaced with "Don't tap it, whack it!"
> ...



I can highly recommend Dawn f's clothing line (lol although not as lovely as our very own Tracey's aka 'BeaBea')..!


----------



## Mishty (May 26, 2007)

When I was 17 my cousin bought me Wake Up I'm Fat by Camryn Manheim, at a yard sale.
I loved the book and found Dimensions because of it!

She has a bitchy attitude and a really blunt outlook on fatness.

I really like her... 

View attachment _a12.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 26, 2007)

Sandie and I thought of a few more:

Lulu Roman from "Hee-Haw", who later went on to record gospel music.







Roz and Marilyn Borden - The Borden Twins, aka "Teensy" and "Weensy" on "I Love Lucy":







And from the world of comic books, Little Lotta:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 26, 2007)

Then of course, there was "Bridget In The Buff". Imagine my delight back in the early '70s when I first saw her calendars and books at Spencer's Gifts.

Unfortunately, I could not find any images thru Google.....


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 26, 2007)

Very well known for her amazing voice, and also a talented actress, Rosemary had a thriving career up until her death at 72 of lung cancer. She was a smoker. 

View attachment rosemary.jpg


----------



## William (May 26, 2007)

What about AIDA TURTURRO






"Tony Soprano's" Sister

http://www.hbo.com/sopranos/cast/actor/aida_turturro.shtml

William


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 26, 2007)

Then there is Denise Borino who plays Ginny Sacrimoni wife of Johnny Sacrinoni in the Sopranos' 

View attachment lou_soprano2.jpg


----------



## BigBlueChickee (May 26, 2007)

Patrika Darbo. I grew up watching soaps cause my mom watched them. I have seen them since I was just a wee little thing. And I still remember when she first started on Days of Our Lives. I had seen BBWs on daytime tv before, but they were usually minor characters, kind of in the background to everybody else. THey didn't have love story plot lines. THey weren't treated as beautiful or sexy. Then she came on, and bam...it was like it all changed. She had a hot, successful husband on the show who adored her. They were constantly having hot love seens. She got to dress sexy and like a woman. She really helped change the face of daytime tv. She rocks! 

View attachment 180px-Patrdarbo13.jpg


----------



## William (May 26, 2007)

Conchata Ferrell







A long career!!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004916/


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (May 26, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I LOVE Dawn French also, Mango!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have followed her career over the years.....favorite was Vicar of Dibley.....and French and Saunders.
> 
> ...



Yay us Brits rock - especially us fat ones!! lol


----------



## NotAnExpert (May 27, 2007)

I always thought Patrika Darbo was a bit of a light-weight (sorry, pun not intended), UNTIL she did the Roseanne TV-movie. Amazing!

And Nancy Wilson's sister, Ann was the one I watched. I just wish she'd been a little braver way back when.

Don't forget Dawn French's appearance in the second Harry Potter movie, as a magic painting.

Does anyone remember Kellye Nakahara? She played a chubby nurse in the TV series M*A*S*H. There was even an episode in which she got to tell Hawkeye off for his shallow tastes in women.

Melissa McCarthy (Sookie) got me to watch "Gilmore Girls". And Sally Struthers still has something going for her too.

I've never ben a big opera fan, but I can hold still for a Jane Eaglen aria.

Among the guys, don't forget Israel Kamakawiwo’ole, a massive, beautiful falsetto Hawaiian singer whose like may not be seen again.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 28, 2007)

Here's another vote for soprano Sharon Sweet. I came upon a video on YouTube about size prejudice in opera. It begins with soprano Deborah Voigt, who was famously fired from Covent Garden in London because she was too fat, even though she had sung there before. She had gastric bypass surgery a year later.

On the other hand, Sharon Sweet seems completely comfortable with her weight as a supersize woman, and she divides her time between academia and the concert hall. She's in this video for only about 40 seconds (from 5:00 to 5:40), and described one stage director who wanted her to run all over the scenery as she sang. Sweet took him aside and stood her ground with a hearty laugh, "Um, I don't run anywhere!" I love her attitude!  

Bella Figura - Do Singers Have to Be Fat?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrWkUF7EM6o 

View attachment Sweet.jpg


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 5, 2007)

Here are some more cuties and my favorite picture of Kathy Bates. 

View attachment lindsay1new.jpg


View attachment liztorres2.jpg


View attachment cwtca06js2.jpg


View attachment Dawn-French1.jpg


View attachment aroundpreo.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 5, 2007)

I recognize all of them except for the brunette with the bangs. Please share her name and what she's famous for.


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I recognize all of them except for the brunette with the bangs. Please share her name and what she's famous for.



If I'm not mistaken that's the popular Dawn French and it would probably be easier to ask what isn't she famous for. Very funny lady!

A little info about her: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawn_french


----------



## Canonista (Jun 7, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> View attachment 18322
> 
> 
> Baltimore born Mo'Nique is a comedian and actress who made her fame in the show "The Parkers". Her recent work for size acceptance includes writing the best-selling book "Skinny Women Are Evil", starred in "Phat Girlz" as well as Anthony Hamilton's video "Sista Big Bones", but more importantly she has created and hosting her show "Fat Chance" on Oxygen. She always been front and center for promoting herself as been big and proud of it!



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594898/

I loved her in Beerfest and Domino!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 7, 2007)

Canonista said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594898/
> 
> I loved her in Beerfest and Domino!


Beerfest is a crazy funny movie and Domino kicked much ass.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 10, 2007)

Canonista said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594898/
> 
> I loved her in Beerfest and Domino!



Finally, another Mo'Nique fan!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

Does someone on the forums not like Mo'nique?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, I think a FEW people don't like me.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

Southern gospel singer Melanie Walker, the divine Martha Wash, how cute is Magda Szubanski? Last, but not least, Queen Aisha, ooohh those hips! 

View attachment get_image.php.jpg 1.jpg


View attachment propic03.jpg


View attachment szubanski_3105.jpg


View attachment 21.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jun 19, 2007)

ok, she's dead, but still...love her! 

View attachment MamaCass7.jpg


----------



## Zori59 (Jun 20, 2007)

How about Jennifer Holiday (Original Dream Girl), Brenda Vacarro, Lanie Kazan, Rosie O'Donnell, The Weather Girls (Singers), Shelley Winters, Barry White (Singer), Elvis, Luther Vandross, Delta Burke, Paula Deen (Cook), Ina Garten (Barefoot Contessa), Patti LaBelle. Too many to remember.


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a Lady who quietly has been working her butt off in Hollywood for years and years!!

Peggy Rhea (You will know the face)

http://members.aol.com/lucynet/reunion/rea.html

William






Zori59 said:


> How about Jennifer Holiday (Original Dream Girl), Brenda Vacarro, Lanie Kazan, Rosie O'Donnell, The Weather Girls (Singers), Shelley Winters, Barry White (Singer), Elvis, Luther Vandross, Delta Burke, Paula Deen (Cook), Ina Garten (Barefoot Contessa), Patti LaBelle. Too many to remember.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 22, 2007)

You're right I did recognize her. Now I have a name to the face. Thanks


----------



## Shosh (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, I also think Mama Cass was wonderful. I love Queen Latifah also. She is funny and gorgeous. Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Jun 22, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> Southern gospel singer Melanie Walker, the divine Martha Wash, how cute is Magda Szubanski? Last, but not least, Queen Aisha, ooohh those hips!



Magda is hilarious. She is an Australian of Polish/Scottish ancestry.
Susannah


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 23, 2007)

I seem to be drawn to funny women. Another one I forgot was Lori Beth Denberg from Nickelodeon's "All That" and The Steve Harvey Show.







For those of you who don't recognize her, she's the one on top...


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have had the biggest crush on Conchata Ferrell since I first saw her on play Miss Johnson on Good Times in 1977. I've seen her in a number of things over the years and my crush hasn't faded. For the life of me I can't explain why I've had this crush on this woman for 30 years. Not that there's something wrong with her, there isn't. I see her on Two and a half Men and I get chills. 

View attachment conchata_ferrell_two_and_a_half_men a.jpg


View attachment 32598405.jpg


----------



## virgolicious (Dec 23, 2007)

I was glad to see someone mention Delta Burke, loved her on Designing Women and she always had gorgeous clothes. When you see these entertainers stories, you find the parallels of some of our own lives...like trying to come to terms with self and size acceptance. 

Here are some others...
Author Jennifer Weiner http://jenniferweiner.com/ 
Oprah singers: Leontyne Price http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leontyne_Price and Jessye Norman http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessye_Norman
Singer/actresses: Rosemary Clooney http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemary_Clooney and Della Reese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Della_Reese
Singer: Jill Scott http://www.jillscott.com/
Chefs: Paul Prudhomme http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Prudhomme, Two Fat Ladies (Jennifer Paterson and Clarissa Dickson Wright) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Fat_Ladies 
... and so many more.

I sometimes forget that we (fat people) have been part of entertainment forever and we can't be stopped!

I will finally stop and allow others to continue the list.


----------



## butch (Dec 23, 2007)

A few observations about this thread:

How did I miss it the first time around?

Interesting how many people mention Queen Latifah, and yet we've found out recently over at Hyde Park that she's now a spokesperson for Jenny Craig.

And, interesting that there aren't any role models on here who aren't on TV, in a movie, or a singer, for the most part. Two of my favorite non-skinny female role models are people who aren't in entertainment: US Senator Barbara Mikulski (first woman elected to the senate without being related to or married to a former politician), and Olympic powerlifting medalist Cheryl Haworth, who is arguably the strongest woman in America.


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

*for me its velvet d'amor, she is truly the most beautiful woman i have ever seen, and she is my inspiration, ESPECIALLY after the jean paul gautier show*


----------



## runningman (Dec 24, 2007)

There is an actress called Ella Smith that is currently on tv in the UK in a comedy-drama called 'Sold' about estate agents. I was flicking through the channels one night several weeks ago and when she popped on screen I decided I'd watch for a bit.  I think she's been in other stuff on tv in the UK. 

I'll try to attach a pic but I'm not sure if this is gonna work. 

View attachment ella_smith.jpg


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

runningman said:


> There is an actress called Ella Smith that is currently on tv in the UK in a comedy-drama called 'Sold' about estate agents. I was flicking through the channels one night several weeks ago and when she popped on screen I decided I'd watch for a bit.  I think she's been in other stuff on tv in the UK.
> 
> I'll try to attach a pic but I'm not sure if this is gonna work.



*she was also in cape wrath! shes very pretty, heres the same pic but a big bigger...*


----------



## runningman (Dec 24, 2007)

Ah! Of course! Cape Wrath! Never heard of it.  But then I don't watch much tv besides football and heroes. And I'm pretty sure she doesn't play up front for liverpool. 

Thanks for the info though. Now if I ever see 'Cape Wrath' is coming on I will definitely take a look.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Dec 24, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *she was also in cape wrath! shes very pretty, heres the same pic but a big bigger...*



She's so beautiful. 
Another actress I like is Nikki Blonsky from Hairspray. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## vermillion (Dec 24, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> If you're talking women with pipes, Nancy Wilson of Heart.



you must mean Ann....


i love her....
she seemed to take her criticism so gracefully... 

View attachment heart-ann-wilson-01.jpg


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Bexy!
Had to thank you for the inclusion. Very kind of you indeed!
Big fat kiss to you:kiss2:,
Velvet
http://www.myspace.com/velvetdamour



bexylicious said:


> *for me its velvet d'amor, she is truly the most beautiful woman i have ever seen, and she is my inspiration, ESPECIALLY after the jean paul gautier show*


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 7, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I seem to be drawn to funny women. Another one I forgot was Lori Beth Denberg from Nickelodeon's "All That" and The Steve Harvey Show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lori Beth Denberg... I had such a crush on her growing up... and I still do... 



bexylicious said:


> *for me its velvet d'amor, she is truly the most beautiful woman i have ever seen, and she is my inspiration, ESPECIALLY after the jean paul gautier show*



True but Velvet is a given!  Love ya Velvet! :kiss2:


----------

